

Snazzy Hover Effects Using CSS - jggube
http://sixrevisions.com/css/snazzy-hover-effects-using-css/

======
jggube
Anyone else experience the IE8 bug (or know of a documented case and solution
for it) mentioned in the article?

------
Dylanfm
I can't really think of where I could use this without feeling like I was
introducing some sort of usability flaw.

